

Free Mac/Win/Lin DB GUI Valentina 5.2.5 Released - paradigmasoft
https://www.valentina-db.com/en/all-downloads

======
peter_pen
looks pretty cool

~~~
paradigmasoft
download and try - available on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux.

